# No Rain, No Rainbow



## RedGinger (Feb 24, 2012)

Today we had rain, sun, rain, snow, sun, rain, snow... you get it.  Then, in the middle of it all, this appeared (no double rainbows though, dude []):


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 24, 2012)

Good pic Laur...


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Feb 25, 2012)

PRETTY!


----------

